

Medium vs. Tumblr vs. Wordpress/Self hosting – Which do you use and why? - blaurenceclark

Comparing against the blog platforms, which ones are better for building a brand for your new startup&#x2F;app?
======
anthony_franco
WordPress.

I like being in complete control of my content/platform. WordPress themes are
cheap and plentiful. Lots of great plugins to do everything from SEO to lead
generation. And lots of WordPress developers available to do any
customizations we need.

------
prgmatic
Tumblr, I don't want to deal with self-hosting for my blog and just need a
place I can publish my personal ideas.

------
hunnypot
GitHub.io on my own domain ^_^

